# Things to do in 2ww



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Just thought we could all put some ideas keep madness at bay! Things to do to stop the symptom checking and the +/- thoughts!
This is my 4th 2ww and I have done the following
*watched all harry potter films, Lord of the Rings, Pirates of the Caribbean and any other box sets! (leaving any internet access in another room)
* bought magazines with competition puzzles
*written my bucket list
*planned peoples birthdays and xmas presents
*corresponded with people I have lost touch with
* spent time with friends and family as long as I know they are not going to upset me!
*reorganised cupboards
* played games on msn zone (addictive completely but it is better then googling symptoms!
So mine are not exactly the most exciting list but I am short of money as we are decorating but thought it would be good if anyone wants to pass on some ideas, I could do with them with this being the fourth attempt!
love to all ffers! xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Soleonie (Feb 10, 2012)

Tiny21 said:


> googling symptoms!


I'm just trying to go about my life and work as normal and ignore the whole thing but I've turned into a mad woman who is suddenly hyper aware of every twinge, wriggle, cramp and discharge. It's the third day of my first 2WW and I've learned that I'm a sympton Googler  I need to put my hands in mittens so that I can't get near the interweb.

I came into this whole cycle believing it to be a test run anyway as it's such a long shot for me but am now utterly convinced I'm pregnant LOL I'm sure this happens to everyone.

Best of luck!


----------



## George1976 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi I am on day 13 of my 2ww, my blood test has been scheduled for 8:00pm tomorrow morning, I have not stopped googling every little thing
I decided to deep clean and declutter the house either in preparation of a positive result or so I could wallow a bit and not worry about housework in case of a negative, I was advised a few months ago to take some time off for the 2ww but work has kept me sane. I have needed distraction and focus, good luck to you all on the 2ww, it isn't pleasant XXXX


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

It seems that Google is our down fall! Loving the idea of mittens! And the decluttering! May have to try that! I am only on days four! 
Started organising my mums 70th birthday present! 
It is funny how mental all this makes you! 
George I wish you ALL THE LOVE for tomorrow! Willl keep my mittened fingers crossed for you! 
Tiny how come it is a test run? Sorry if that is too nosey! I hope you are right, qnd that ypu arw pregggers!
i keep dancing mentally betwenn + & - . 
Today i found a great hobby, sleeping! So not me!
Love to 2ww's .
X


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Waiting
Test run?
Sadly not pregnant, after false Clearblue positive had a horrible 3 days where I kept testing ( clinic told me to test early as well!!  ) then ended  up with bloods which sadly confirmed the worst


Google is a nightmare! 
Xx


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Devastated for you Tiny! I am so sad to hear your news!  
What happens now? False positive must be horrible! 
Hope u have a big glass of vino and work out where you go from here! 
Much love. x


----------



## Soleonie (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi ladies, it was me who said something about a trial run. I feel that way because the clinic were urging me toward IVF due to my age, low AMH and one blocked tube. I couldn't face IVF because I only went to the clinic for natural IUI in the first place. My chances of conception this time round are only 10% but it dawned on me as I was having the procedure that this is still a chance! 

I also think I misjudged my ovulation time and even though I've had the trigger shot, I feel like the sperm were in there too early for the egg etc. 

Of course, I won't know for sure until the 2WW is over and all of this is wild guesswork


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

My fault, hormones are confusing me! 
Soleonie - none of us know what is going to happen, it is such a difficult time for us all, my heart goes out to the confusion that you are in! 
How are you keeping busy!? 
today I did an online shop - how sad!
xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Thank you, we have our review appointment booked and just have to wait and save some pennies!! 


IUI can work and my friend has a donor sperm IUI child but I regret having as many IUIs as we had as I do feel we wasted money. You just never know, fingers crossed for you    I think unmedicated IUIs, which is what we had, do feel fairly random but they do work.


Xx


----------

